

Amazon Prime doesn't release a show's view numbers to its creators - alec_heif
http://pages.citebite.com/m2d6w2h0j7vhc

======
wmf
This article is about a show that's owned by Amazon. For other shows I imagine
that they have to report numbers to the owner for licensing purposes.

